# Tip up rigs



## Tom Hoffman (Nov 19, 2009)

*Hey guys *

*what are some tip up set ups?*

*Braided all the way to the hook?*

*braded then mono to hook?*

*treable hooks Size?*

*Weights? swivels? bait *

*I have caught a few on pike on tip ups but want to learn more. pics?*

*I have 2 new Beaver Dam tip ups*


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I have switched to a mono leader of 3 feet last year and it has seemed to produce more fish. I have used 20lb and 15lb leaders. Did have a pike slice the 20lb today though. Usually run treble hooks (size 6 maybe). I have one circle hook on a tipup (0-2 so far). All my tipups have the darcon tipup line on them and a barrel swivel which the leader is tied to.

Redneckman


----------



## cb223 (Mar 28, 2010)

I like to use a quick strike rig. 2 treble hooks #6 and #8. My girlfriend uses one #4 treble. We both use a leader either tieable steel leader or florocarbon. We tried useing fireline leaders last year but we lost more fish due to bite offs.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

I read an article a few years back in one of the yearly ice fishing mags. It was from a guide in Minnesota who specialized in Pike. He used the following rig when he would target lakes with mainly smaller pike.

Attach 10 lb. Power Pro leader to main line, a small blade and some red beads. On the end a # 14 treble hook. I know it sounds small, and it is, but I have had great success with it. Almost all the Pike I catch are hooked in the corner of their mouth. I have lost very few.


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

I highly agree with small treble hooks for pike and walleye. For pike I like to use some wire leader but for walleye and perch I stick with flouro. Catching perch on tip ups can be a blast on lake st Clair I hit them very good last ice 2010 using 8 lb vanish flouro with two small circle hooks rigged drop shot style and minnows. I'd take a 12 in perch on my flags over a pike any day. Good luck - tip up fishing is big fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

grateful fisherman said:


> I highly agree with small treble hooks for pike and walleye. For pike I like to use some wire leader but for walleye and perch I stick with flouro. Catching perch on tip ups can be a blast on lake st Clair I hit them very good last ice 2010 using 8 lb vanish flouro with two small circle hooks rigged drop shot style and minnows. I'd take a 12 in perch on my flags over a pike any day. Good luck - tip up fishing is big fun
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Do you bait your trebles with a golden shiner, or sucker, or? do you just put one of the hooks from the treble through the dorsal fin?


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

I have 30# braid on my spool to a swivel and then a 27# wire leader(6-9"). I have one treble on the end and one loose on the leader.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

I run dacron line to a small barrel swivel and attach about 30-36 inches of 20lb florocarbon leader. Dont use treble hooks though because we dont keep pike and I dont want to kill one if it swallows the treble. We just use a good sized single barb Owner live bait hook or khale hook.

Usually add one medium size splitshot to help get the bait down. As far as bait, I prefer a 4-5 inch golden shiner but the last couple years have been using the golden shiners and small suckers, 4-6 inches with almost equal success.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

For pike I use dacron to a barrel swivel with egg sinker just above that, with a 36" 20lb flouro, and #6 circle hook. Walleye same setup but a 36" 8lb flouro leader and a #12 treble.


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

Rex_ said:


> Do you bait your trebles with a golden shiner, or sucker, or? do you just put one of the hooks from the treble through the dorsal fin?


Depends on the lake. On a lake I visit up north in manistee county the pike go crazy over goldies. For Lake St Clair I like chubs or suckers but a goldie will work too. Problem with goldies where I fish on LSC is the bass get them. but forgot to mention I like my bait about three ft from bottom unless in ultra shallow conditions. Bait goldie behind dorsal fin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SwiftHntr.17 (Jul 23, 2007)

Tom, I like to use dacron line spooled on the reel, then run a 1/4 oz. egg sinker up the line, holding it on with a good quality bearing swivel. I then attach a three foot 20# flourocarbon leader ending with either an Octopus or circle hook. Bait with either large shiner or sucker minnow.

Just remember, it's not rocket science. It's all about location, location, location!


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

I use dacron to a swivel with 20lbs mono leader. I use two size 8 trebles, one slides on the line above a tied hook. The sliding hook goes between the tail and dorsal and the tied hook goes in the head. It works very well for me, I hook almost every fish I set the hook on. I also use a spinner blade, I think it ticks against the hook and makes the minnow look different than every other minnow in the lake.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

SwiftHntr.17 said:


> Tom, I like to use dacron line spooled on the reel, then run a 1/4 oz. egg sinker up the line, holding it on with a good quality bearing swivel. I then attach a three foot 20# flourocarbon leader ending with either an Octopus or circle hook. Bait with either large shiner or sucker minnow.
> 
> Just remember, it's not rocket science. It's all about location, location, location!


 I like to play with lots of different leaders, but I still think that location is 80% of the battle.
With that said, I like to experiment. I usually use 4' 20# flouro leader tied directly to a #4 circle hook. Most hooksets are in the corner of the mouth, with no damage to the leader. I have one rig with just a 1/4 oz sinker, another with a couple spinner blades spaced by about 6" of beads. Most of the time, the "bling" gets more flags than the "plain Jane". I have another version of each of the above, but with 6" of 20# Tyger wire leader. If the fish are hungry, I don't think the wire scares them off.


----------

